# Stubby Stylus



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 13, 2012)

These are using some of the CSUSA components. No tubes.

Aside from the sorry photography, what do you guys think? All C and C welcome.


----------



## longbeard (Aug 14, 2012)

Those are pretty nice, i like the clip idea on a stubby.


----------



## RogerH (Aug 14, 2012)

Great idea and execution.


----------



## gbpens (Aug 14, 2012)

Dropping the tubes allows the acrylic to really stand out. Very creative idea.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

longbeard said:
			
		

> Those are pretty nice, i like the clip idea on a stubby.



Thanks. Without the tubes, the clip is mandatory. Your fingers need to touch metal on these, which is hard not to do with such a small package.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

RogerH said:
			
		

> Great idea and execution.



Thank you.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

gbpens said:
			
		

> Dropping the tubes allows the acrylic to really stand out. Very creative idea.



Yeah. It allows the blank to be what it is as opposed to whatever color it's painted. The light being able to pass through most of them is really cool. One of the reasons I've always love componentless tortoise shell pens.


----------



## jd99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure about this, I make Stylus and Stylus pens, and the ones I use you don't have to have a conductive connection to the tip. my wifes stylus pen was made without a clip because she didn't want one, she just holds on the the acrylic body not touching the tip band and it works fine.


----------



## KenV (Aug 15, 2012)

Ours work without any metal contact with Nook and IPhone.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Those all look quite nice.  Although I don't know if i'd want to write with a stubby stylus as it would be akward, it kind of defeats the purpose IMO.

AK


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

KenV said:
			
		

> Ours work without any metal contact with Nook and IPhone.



I'm assuming that's with a brass tube inside? That seems to make all the difference in the body's conductivity.


----------



## carpblaster (Aug 15, 2012)

I made one for a young kid at church,small like that with clip,but on the other end i made it kind of round pointed where he could use the harder part point to text message and the stylus for sliding on the screen, no brass all the way thur it just on top


----------



## jd99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's no contact with the brass tube either, my wife holds on to the acrylic body.

Try this drill a hole in a peice of wood press the stylus point into the wood and then try and use it holding the only the wood I bet it works.


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Chatham PenWorks said:
> 
> 
> > KenV said:
> ...



I bet that you'd find that you are wrong.

I've made lots of styli.  When I started to make them, I fabbed up a few without tubes.  They did not work as well as similarly-turned ones that had tubes installed.  

I don't pretend to know the science as to why tubes matter even though no metal is actually being touched, but that's the way it is.


----------



## jd99 (Aug 15, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> jd99 said:
> 
> 
> > Chatham PenWorks said:
> ...


Just tried it here with one of mine, I stuck the thing in a plastic drinking straw, and it worked there is no metal between my fingers and the stylus end and it works.

I don't claim to know why it works either, but it does.
Let me add a disclamer, it works on my android phone, maybe apple is different.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried it without the clip, but it worked really spotty. The straw may work because it's so thin, and has very little resistance?


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 15, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:
			
		

> Those all look quite nice.  Although I don't know if i'd want to write with a stubby stylus as it would be akward, it kind of defeats the purpose IMO.
> 
> AK



I figured the same thing when I was thinking of making them, but people love them. They're great for typing, drawing, games....


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 17, 2012)

Very cool idea!  And they all look great as far as the fit-n-finish goes!!!!



Scott (well done) B


----------



## joefrog (Aug 20, 2012)

I made a stubby stylus for my daughter.  I like the "larger" idea of it!  Great job!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. Got a bunch more cut and drilled, ready to turn for a show this Saturday.


----------



## joefrog (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting about if it will work or not without the tube.  From their website:



> Capacitive Soft Touch Stylus Tip requires the use of a brass pen tube for conductivity. Wood and other materials turned without a brass tube will not work with the Soft Touch Stylus Tip.



Artisan® Soft Touch Stylus Tip Kit - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 21, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Chatham PenWorks said:
> 
> 
> > longbeard said:
> ...





KenV said:


> Ours work without any metal contact with Nook and IPhone.



Would have to agree with above comments, have just made a few stylus pens, some with clips, some without, and all work without touching any metal bits.
They have been tried on Android smart phones, iPhones and iPads and have worked on all of them.

Interestingly, all the feedback favoured the ones with no clips, and the women went for the glitter ones first, the brighter the better.

It is amazing how many women have an iPad or iPhone, usually both.

I like the look of the stubby ones you made.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 21, 2012)

BigShed said:


> Would have to agree with above comments, have just made a few stylus pens, some with clips, some without, and all work without touching any metal bits.
> They have been tried on Android smart phones, iPhones and iPads and have worked on all of them.
> 
> Interestingly, all the feedback favoured the ones with no clips, and the women went for the glitter ones first, the brighter the better.
> ...



Did you use the brass tubes?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the stubby sizes.  I got one from Alan Shaw because it fit a lot better in my hand than a store bought one.  I am not sure about the size for a phone but it is great for the IPAD.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 22, 2012)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> BigShed said:
> 
> 
> > Would have to agree with above comments, have just made a few stylus pens, some with clips, some without, and all work without touching any metal bits.
> ...



Yes, I did, but I was responding to your statement that the clip is mandatory and you have to touch metal for the tip to work.



Chatham PenWorks said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just confirmed that the tips I have here work without touching any metal, whether that is due to there being a tube inside the acrylic I cannot say.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 22, 2012)

BigShed said:


> Yes, I did, but I was responding to your statement that the clip is mandatory and you have to touch metal for the tip to work.
> 
> I just confirmed that the tips I have here work without touching any metal, whether that is due to there being a tube inside the acrylic I cannot say.



The most important part of my statement was "without the tubes". With regard to my statement, and the styluses I've shown here, it matters not how a stylus works that's been made with the tube inside.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the likely answer here is that is not a matter of if you are touching the metal or not.   I think the answer is that having a certain amount of metal in contact with the tip increases the total capacitance of the tip, which is what most of the devices work off.

So it might work fine with no metal other than the tip depending in some conditions (temp, humidity, etc) - but for the best conditions overall having the tube (or clip if no tube) will help it work in more conditions.

(Woohoo...  That EE degree actually still pays off now and then!).


----------



## alphageek (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, but digressing from the technical... Yussef, I LOVE how these look with no tubes - great job on that!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 22, 2012)

They look great. I'm not surprised that they are popular for you. I made a bunch of the "bobble" styli for a show and sold them all. 
Since your not using a tube with these I'm curious....are you just drilling one the end just enough to press the stylus tip into the blank? If so how  are you holding the blank to turn it?


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 24, 2012)

alphageek said:


> Oh, but digressing from the technical... Yussef, I LOVE how these look with no tubes - great job on that!



Thanks.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 24, 2012)

MarkD said:


> They look great. I'm not surprised that they are popular for you. I made a bunch of the "bobble" styli for a show and sold them all.
> Since your not using a tube with these I'm curious....are you just drilling one the end just enough to press the stylus tip into the blank? If so how  are you holding the blank to turn it?



Thanks. I only drill one end, and leave about a 1/2"? on the other end. To turn, I just push them onto one of the HF punches, herald in a collet chuck. The punch fits so well, I have to twist as I press, or it traps the air. With that, I just use the tail stock and light cuts.


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 11, 2013)

jd99 said:


> Chatham PenWorks said:
> 
> 
> > longbeard said:
> ...



If she is touching the centerband, same as touching a clip.  The stylus *has *to have a connection to your skin.


----------

